# 3 Line Cherry Bowl



## Dane Fuller (Jun 7, 2014)

A bum foot has kept me out of the turning mode lately but I managed a bowl last week.

Cherry, 3 burn lines, sanded to 400, Antique Oil finish.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 15


----------



## El Guapo (Jun 7, 2014)

Nice! I love those lines... really sets the piece apart! Do you mind sharing how you did the burn lines? I've never done that before, but after seeing this, I'm definitely going to try it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Jones (Jun 7, 2014)

Dane, that is a drop-dead gorgeous bowl with a perfect finish. Seriously, you weren't thinking about putting a urethane on that were you?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Jun 7, 2014)

Fantastic bowl, Dane! Very well done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 7, 2014)

Excellente! 

I've never tried it but I bet it's harder to get those lines looking that good than one might guess. Well done Dane.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Jun 7, 2014)

Dane great looking bowl.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 7, 2014)

Sweet! I love the burn lines, and I can't imagine wanting anything shinier than that.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Jun 7, 2014)

That is a beautiful bowl! The burn lines really complement it. Well done Dane!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 7, 2014)

Those burn lines look great! I've found that a piece of piano wire or stainless wire made for cutting out windshields works perfectly for narrow burn lines, Interested to see what you use.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks, folks! This is the shine I'm looking for, just a tougher finish that a buyer (if there ever is another) won't have to fuss with very much.



El Guapo said:


> Nice! I love those lines... really sets the piece apart! Do you mind sharing how you did the burn lines? I've never done that before, but after seeing this, I'm definitely going to try it.



Not at all, Andrew! Just cut a thin, shallow groove with the tool of your choice. (I use a skew normally but a detail gouge will work.) Get a piece of wire whatever diameter you'd like. I use braided picture hanging wire because that's what I've got handy, but smooth wire will work just fine. Make sure it's long enough to press down into the groove and hold onto comfortably from each end. Don't wrap it around your fingers! I've got a piece of dowel on each end of mine. Spin your lathe as fast as it will go, grab the wire with an end in each hand, press it into the groove with the piece spinning between your hands. Use a little force, and hold it there until you get smoke. It's that simple. I burn lines just before the last grit of sanding. That way, you can sand off any discoloration that may occur outside of the groove.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Creative 1


----------



## El Guapo (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks, Dane! I'll post pics after I try it. I've got plenty of broken guitar strings around that should work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jun 7, 2014)

Those should work great!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 8, 2014)

Awesome bowl Dane Great form and the perfect finish.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Jun 8, 2014)

If you can find a phone man around town ask him for some lashing wire. It is what is used to hold the cable to the strand. It will burn some good lines also


----------



## TimR (Jun 8, 2014)

Wonderful job Dane. That's a keeper in my book!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve Walker (Jun 9, 2014)

Great looking bowl Dane.
Shine......nice.
burn lines....really nice.
Wood.....absolutely drop dead gorgeous. You wouldn't have any more of that, that you'd be willing to share would you?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Norm192 (Jun 9, 2014)

Beautiful bowl from a beautiful piece of wood! Love the burn lines, gotta try it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

